# What do you guys think of Gen-2 Eurojet exhaust?



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

It's literally AWE Exhaust for only like $475. Just curious if anyone here has gen 2 and how they like it. Going to be re doing my exhaust soon and leaning towards it.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

i just did the AWE the other day and it sounds great. the quality seemed really good and it was easy to install. definitely worth the money. ill post some pictures and a video or something in acouple days.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

I ordered one back in November and it finally showed up. Haven't installed it yet, but first impressions are good. It looks pretty nice out of the box. Build quality looks good as well. I like that it's v-banded too, but they only did that at one spot; the tail end uses a standard slip joint. There might be a reason for that though.

http://imgur.com/h9yumrI

I'll let you know how it turns out. Planning to install it next weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Please let me know once you get the Gen2 put in. For being same setup as AWE for only $500 and sounds the same, I'm more prone to buy it over AWE for cost wise.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> the tail end uses a standard slip joint. There might be a reason for that though.


My guess would be for alignment with the bumper.


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

If they could beeing backorder it would help also 

Hopefully it won't be uber loud with an usp test pipe.


----------



## dirtracer27x (Oct 26, 2012)

im in commifornia do they have a ca version lol


----------



## dirtracer27x (Oct 26, 2012)

tryin to find a nice cat back for some added flow,but its the wifes daily driver and want to keep sound somewhat tame.any suggestions out there.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've got the Tsudo Test Pipe w/ the high flow cat/Res, so with the Gen 2 Eurojet it would be nice and loud but sound good.

And for a nice Catback that's not too loud I'd say go with Techtonics Dual Borla Exhaust, give you a sportier sound but not too loud with a deep tone. If you wanted louder I'd say go Magnaflow/AWE Tuning or Gen 2 Eurojet.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

dirtracer27x said:


> tryin to find a nice cat back for some added flow,but its the wifes daily driver and want to keep sound somewhat tame.any suggestions out there.


i just bought the AWE tuning cat back and it is loud when your wide open and gives it a nice throaty tone and feels like it gives good power gains. then it quiets down when your on your daily drive. at 65 mph on the highway its almost silent. hope this helped a little.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Drwrevoltar, where did you order the gen 2 from? I ordered one from esetuning and was told they won't be in stock till the end of the month cause eurojet is finishing them up. But didn't specify if it was Gen 1 or 2 I didn't know there even was a Gen 2


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ese tuning has Gen2, if the part number ends in -00 it's gen 1, if gen 2 it's -01


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Just realized I ordered it for golf /rabbit they don't have it for jetta. so I guess a.w.e. It is


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Installed mine yesterday and I'm more than satisfied with it. Here's my observations for those on the fence:

Sound: Exactly what I wanted. I used YT videos to gauge the sound, but it sounds a bit deeper in person -- not ricey at all. With normal driving, you can hear a nice rumble but it's not loud. WOT sounds the way you want it, very aggressive without sounding like a fart can. And it gurgles nicely when the revs are dropping. I have not hit the freeway with it because it was getting late & rainy, but I didn't get any cabin drone when I did a sprint to 60+
Quick vid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar0bSrr9EaI

Install: Pretty easy. Did it in an afternoon in the driveway of a friends house. It's just a bunch of rubber hangers and clamps really. Getting the old exhaust took me about 45 minutes or so. Took me a bit longer to get the EJ up cause you're working against gravity in confined spaces. But the fitment is great. I had no trouble getting it adjusted. There was one area of concern where the exhaust passes between the rear trailing arms -- it looks a little close and I thought it might start tapping once the car was moving. But it doesn't.

Performance: There are definitely gains judging from the butt dyno. Call me crazy, but I felt noticeable torque steer when I was really laying on it. Throttle response is also improved even over the C2-93-race file I'm running. I'm tempted to get it on a dyno now. I am running the stock cat btw.

Overall: Great value for money. I picked it up on a black-friday sale for $450 shipped. I really hope it holds up over time, because I love the way it makes the car sound. It's perfect in my books.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

dont waste you money just get a straight pipe done and a res and it will sound better, watch my video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGgecKJVvh8


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

dont waste your money just get a straight pipe done and a res and it will sound better, watch my video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGgecKJVvh8


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nah I'd still prefer the Gen 2 EJ. Especially since I got the Tsudo pipe installed, 2.5" straight pipe with a resonator would just be way too loud and droney on my setup. The Gen 2 with my pipe be beyond plenty loud, but keep a nice deep, exotic tone I want. And way less drone. Cause right now I'm just running a custom 2.25" straight pipe with a single 5x8x14 magnaflow muffler (Same as kit) and yes I love it and sounds good but it's not mandrel bends and I'm just wanting much higher quality exhaust that's also 2.5".


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I was tempted to go with the Gen-2 Eurojet. My local shop told me they could get it to me for $450. I ended up going with the AWE because they quoted me $645 installed. Since they are authorized dealers they could get it for $570 shipped. Just about what I almost bought the Eurojet shipped for around Christmas. Seems too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## WarlockVW (Sep 21, 2008)

What's the difference between the first and second generations?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Better muffler design/setup, better sounding also. Not as restrictive.

I went with AWE tho, had it in for a week or two now.


----------



## WarlockVW (Sep 21, 2008)

I have the OG eurojet exhaust. I've been running it for about four years now. It's super mellow with no drone. Sounds awesome when you get on it but overall it's pretty quiet. My only gripe ( perhaps its something I did when installing it ) there's a section towards the rear that hangs down and is the lowest spot on my car. I'm about 23 1/4 FTG and I've tagged that section so many times. It looks like its sitting exactly as it should so I'm assuming its just the design and being low. Was considering purchasing an AWE down the road. Any similar issues with that one?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

You mean when it goes between the rear control arms (I believe thats them)?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've had my exhaust on over 2 weeks now and I've had no problems at all what so ever. Well worth the $655.


----------



## WarlockVW (Sep 21, 2008)

mk6matt said:


> You mean when it goes between the rear control arms (I believe thats them)?


Yes I believe so. I snapped a quick shot with my phone. This section:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

WarlockVW said:


> Yes I believe so. I snapped a quick shot with my phone. This section:


I've got AWE's exhaust and mine definitely doesn't hang that low.


----------

